# Nachgehakt! DFV-Präsident zur Nichtbeantwortung von Fragen durch den DAFV



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober

*Nachgehakt! DFV-Präsident zur Nichtbeantwortung von Fragen durch den DAFV​*
Wir berichteten ja zeitnah und kommentierten live die Sendung beim MDR, "Machtpoker um den Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln", auch mit den da enthaltenen Schmähungen von PETA gegen Angler und Angeln.
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319358

Ebenso gab es danach eine absolut anglerfreundliche Einlassung per Presse (WELT) der Politiker Ministerpräsident Sellering (SPD) wie auch Innenminister Caffier (CDU) aus Mecklenburg Vorpommern, welche den Anglern gegen PETA beigesprungen sind.

Gerade das Statement der Spitzenpolitiker aus Mecklenburg Vorpommern (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319581) nahmen wir dann zum Anlass, um beim neuen Geschäftsführer des DAFV nachzufragen, ob der DAFV diese Steilvorlage nutzen würde, um auch öffentlich Anglern und dem Angeln gegen PETA bei zu stehen.
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319758


Da ja leider (wie gewohnt) keine Antwort vom DAFV kam, habe ich zu dem Thema dem Präsidenten des Deutschen Fischerei-Verband e.V. , bei dem der DAFV ja Mitglied ist, Holger Ortel, meine Anfragemail an den DAFV weitergeschickt mit der Bitte um Antworten, die der Spartenverband DAFV im DFV ja leider nicht geben wollte.

Heute erreichte uns die Antwort, für die wir uns herzlich bedanken.

*Meine Anfrage:*


> Sehr geehrter DFV-Präsident Ortel,
> lieber Holger,
> 
> ich habe der Geschäftsstelle in Berlin und dem Geschäftsführer eures Spartenverbandes DAFV untenstehende Mail geschickt mit der Bitte um Beantwortung bis zum 02.09. 2016.
> ...



*Hier die Antwort von Holger Ortel, Präsident Deutscher Fischerei-Verband e. V. :*


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> lieber Thomas,
> 
> danke für die Anfrage vom 4. September.
> ...



Der DFV nahm ja meine Frage zum Anlass für die in der Antwort an mich genannte Pressemeldung, die ihr hier findet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319954

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------

